# Sata drives + Silicon 3114 issues

## TomWouters

Hi all,

about a year ago, I built my own fileserver for at home with the following components:

* Motherboard: Asus K8N4-E Deluxe 

* AMD Sempron 64 2800+

* 3x Seagate 7200.10 320 GB SATA drives

I put the SATA drives in a RAID 5 and everything was working flawless. 

I was running out of hard drive space so I decided to buy and install 3 more of the same hard drives. The motherboard has 1 Nvidia SATA chipset with 4 SATA connectors and 1 Silicon Image 3114 controller with another 4 SATA connectors. My first 3 drives are connected to the Nvidia chip, while my 3 new drives are connected to the SI 3114. 

My problem now is: when booting gentoo, the 3 new drives are loaded as sg0, sg1 and sg2 (generic) and are not recognized as SATA drives, so I cannot build a RAID array with them. 

dmesg | grep sd:

```

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

SCSI device sda: 625142448 512-byte hdwr sectors (320073 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 625142448 512-byte hdwr sectors (320073 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

SCSI device sdb: 625142448 512-byte hdwr sectors (320073 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sdb: 625142448 512-byte hdwr sectors (320073 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdb: drive cache: write back

 sdb: sdb1

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdb

SCSI device sdc: 625142448 512-byte hdwr sectors (320073 MB)

sdc: Write Protect is off

sdc: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdc: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sdc: 625142448 512-byte hdwr sectors (320073 MB)

sdc: Write Protect is off

sdc: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sdc: drive cache: write back

 sdc: sdc1

sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdc

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

sd 3:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

md: considering sdc1 ...

md:  adding sdc1 ...

md:  adding sdb1 ...

md:  adding sda1 ...

md: bind<sda1>

md: bind<sdb1>

md: bind<sdc1>

md: running: <sdc1><sdb1><sda1>

raid5: device sdc1 operational as raid disk 2

raid5: device sdb1 operational as raid disk 1

raid5: device sda1 operational as raid disk 0

 disk 0, o:1, dev:sda1

 disk 1, o:1, dev:sdb1

 disk 2, o:1, dev:sdc1

```

dmesg is full of the following:

```
nv_sata: Primary device added

nv_sata: Primary device removed

nv_sata: Secondary device added

nv_sata: Secondary device removed

nv_sata: Primary device added

nv_sata: Primary device removed

nv_sata: Secondary device added

nv_sata: Secondary device removed

nv_sata: Primary device added

nv_sata: Primary device removed

nv_sata: Secondary device added

nv_sata: Secondary device removed

```

Any help on this is greatly appreciated. I've been looking on the web all day, trying out stuff, but the problem is, I'm not really used to working with gentoo, once my server was running fine I stopped looking into Gentoo or Linux in general.

Thanks,

Tom

----------

## TomWouters

Anybody?

----------

## cyrillic

 *TomWouters wrote:*   

> My problem now is: when booting gentoo, the 3 new drives are loaded as sg0, sg1 and sg2 (generic) and are not recognized as SATA drives, so I cannot build a RAID array with them. 

 

sg0, sg1, and sg2 are character devices (not block devices) attached to your 3 original harddrives (sda, sdb, and sdc)

It looks like your kernel is missing the Silicon Image SATA driver, so the 3 new harddrives are not detected at all.

----------

## TomWouters

I have enabled the Silicon Image SATA support in the kernel, as well as SCSI disk support.

I did notice however that, when I enable the Silicon Image SATA controller in the BIOS, gentoo will not boot, instead it hangs on the black screen right before GRUB starts. If I disable it, gentoo boots like it always did.

I assume that the fact that I disable the controller in the bios is the cause of gentoo not detecting the disks. Any idea on what the problem is with the system not booting when the controller is enabled?

Thanks for your help,

Tom

----------

## cyrillic

 *TomWouters wrote:*   

> I assume that the fact that I disable the controller in the bios is the cause of gentoo not detecting the disks. 

 

Yes.

 *TomWouters wrote:*   

> Any idea on what the problem is with the system not booting when the controller is enabled? 

 

It could be a buggy BIOS.

----------

## TomWouters

I enabled the controller and disconnected all 3 drives from it, and then it boots fine. I then connected one of the drives and it didn't boot anymore. I'm formatting the drive to see if it solves anything (these are 3 brand new drives).

Thanks for your help,

Tom

----------

## TomWouters

OK, I fixed the boot problem. Appearantly, when 5 or more drives are connected to my specific motherboard, it has trouble selecting the right drive to boot from. I solved this by enabling RAID on the drives connected to the Nvidia controller, so these are skipped when looking for a drive to boot from. Now, Gentoo will boot fine, but the disks connected to the sil3114 are still not detected by Gentoo.

btw, I connected one of the 3 new disks to the 4th port of the Nvidia controller, and this disk is detected as sdd by Gentoo...

I could really use some help on this...

Thanks,

Tom

----------

## TomWouters

still struggling...    :Sad: 

----------

## RaceTM

Hi Tom,

A friend of mine had a similar issue with his system a while ago.  I dont recall if he had the exact same motherboard but he did have both an onbaord sil controller and nvidia controller.  He was never able to successfully boot his ssytem when there were drives connected to both controllers.  I assume he never tried setting the nvidia chipset to 'raid' mode as you did, but I dont know for sure.  He eventually ended up buying a new motherboard  :Very Happy: 

Now that that useless information is out of the way, I also have a similar setup - I have an onboard sil controller and a onboard promise raid controller.  I have found that the sil 3114 chipset itself is very well supported (I am currently using the onboard sil controller, as well as 2 additional sata controller cards with the sil3114 chipset).  I should also mentioned that I have spent significant ammounts of time playing (struggling) with various controllers and chipsets.  I have found that all of my sil3114 problems have been caused due to poor overlaying hardware.  As an example, I purchased a generic ata adapter from best Buy which had a sil3114 chipset on it.  Upon trying to mount it and transfer data, I was having serious lag issues so I checked in dmesg and the drive's ata port was getting reset and set to slower ansd slower speeds.  Replacing the cheap card with a better brand (same chipset) resolved the issue.

from what you have mentioned, I would have the following suggestions:

1) Your motherboard is flaking out beacuse you have too many sata devices connected

This could be tested by disconnecting all devices form your nvidia chipset, and trying to boot with a single drive connected to the sil3114 chipset.

2) Your kernel does not have proper support for the chipset

Maybe you enabled the wrong option, maybe your kernel is too old and the support is still flakey (upgrade your kernel?) or perhaps you are making the changes in your config but not booting the correct kernel

3) your onboard controller is flakey

Perhaps see if you can get ahold of another sil3114 based card and see if that gives you issues...if you go to future shop or other similar stores, they often carry generic (overpriced) sata controllers, and many of these have this chipset..you could simply buy one and use it for testing, then return it afterwards  :Very Happy:  )

Hope this helps..

----------

## TomWouters

 *Quote:*   

> 1) Your motherboard is flaking out beacuse you have too many sata devices connected
> 
> This could be tested by disconnecting all devices form your nvidia chipset, and trying to boot with a single drive connected to the sil3114 chipset. 

 

Tried this, same result though...

 *Quote:*   

> 2) Your kernel does not have proper support for the chipset
> 
> Maybe you enabled the wrong option, maybe your kernel is too old and the support is still flakey (upgrade your kernel?) or perhaps you are making the changes in your config but not booting the correct kernel 

 

I do have it enabled, these lines appear in my kernel .config:

```

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL=y
```

I have compiled it and copied it over to the boot directory as described in the gentoo handbook. I only have one kernell so I can't be booting the wrong one. I do have 'noapic', 'acpi=off' and 'irqpoll' in my boot command, otherwise it wouldn't start when I first configured the system... Could this cause problems?

 *Quote:*   

> 3) your onboard controller is flakey
> 
> Perhaps see if you can get ahold of another sil3114 based card and see if that gives you issues...if you go to future shop or other similar stores, they often carry generic (overpriced) sata controllers, and many of these have this chipset..you could simply buy one and use it for testing, then return it afterwards  ) 

 

I had been looking at some external controllers. I should mention though that the sil3114 bios detects the hard drives connected to it... You think I should go for a card with the sil3114 chipset, or a card with a completely different one (promise, adaptec,...)?

Thanks for your help,

Tom

----------

## RaceTM

Hi Tom,

 *TomWouters wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I do have it enabled, these lines appear in my kernel .config:
> 
> ...
> ...

 

This may be a dumb question btu are you certain that your /boot directory was mounted when you compiled your new kernel?  :Very Happy: 

 *TomWouters wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I do have 'noapic', 'acpi=off' and 'irqpoll' in my boot command, otherwise it wouldn't start when I first configured the system... Could this cause problems?
> 
> 

 

I don't know, maybe someone else can answer this question.  Could you try booting without those options just to see what happens?

 *TomWouters wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I had been looking at some external controllers. I should mention though that the sil3114 bios detects the hard drives connected to it... You think I should go for a card with the sil3114 chipset, or a card with a completely different one (promise, adaptec,...)?
> 
> 

 

It doesnt matter, as long as the chipset you purchase is supported, however I would recommend the same chipset just so you can determien if it is a drver issue or a hardware issue with your motherboard.

What is your kernel version?

----------

## TomWouters

 *Quote:*   

> What is your kernel version?

 

2.6.17-r8

I should try updating, first gotta figure out how to do that  :Smile: 

I'm pretty sure boot is being mounted at startup, will check though...

----------

## RaceTM

I would recommend updating your kernel and trying a new card..if both of those fail, then you will have successfully baffled me and I will look forward to finding out what the solution to your problem is  :Smile: 

also, make sure you dont buy a cheap card..as I mentioned the cheapo sil3114 chipset card I found at Best Buy also crapped out on me, although the device was detected as sde.

----------

## TomWouters

Hmm, this is strange, dir /boot only gives me one file: kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r8.

Is this normal? I was trying to open the grub.conf file, but according to the handbook, this is located in the boot folder, which is almost empty  :Smile: 

I have the following in fstab:

/dev/hda1               /boot           ext2            defaults,noauto,noatime 1 2

----------

## RaceTM

ah hah...

can you type the command "mount | grep boot" to find out if boot is mounted?

If not, type "mount /boot"

then type "mount | grep boot" again to see if it mounted correctly.  Once it is mounted, you can go recompile your kernel again and the new config should stick.

Also, note that when your /boot directory is NOT mounted, /boot should be empty...otherwise you could have old files conflicting with your current config.

----------

## TomWouters

OK, it wasn't mounted so I mounted it and now I have a bunch of stuff in the boot directory, including grub. I am right now recompiling the kernel.

3 questions:

* Any idea what could be wrong with the fstab line?

* I had one file, kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r8, in the boot folder before the boot drive was mounted, should I delete this one before copying over the newly compiled kernel?

* If boot doesn't mount at startup, will it load the correct kernel?

Thanks, you've been a great help!

Tom

----------

## TomWouters

pfff, every (partial) sollution creates a new problem. When compiling the kernel:

```

server linux # make && make modules_install

make: Warning: File `.vmlinux.cmd' has modification time 8.8e+07 s in the future

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

make[1]: Warning: File `.vmlinux.cmd' has modification time 8.8e+07 s in the future

make[2]: Warning: File `scripts/basic/.split-include.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `scripts/kconfig/.zconf.tab.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf

scripts/kconfig/conf -s arch/x86_64/Kconfig

#

# using defaults found in .config

#

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `.vmlinux.cmd' has modification time 8.8e+07 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: Warning: File `scripts/basic/.split-include.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: Warning: File `arch/x86_64/kernel/.asm-offsets.s.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: Warning: File `scripts/.kallsyms.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: Warning: File `scripts/mod/.sumversion.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: Warning: File `init/.version.o.cmd' has modification time 8.8e+07 s in the future

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

dnsdomainname: Host name lookup failure

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: Warning: File `usr/.initramfs_data.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: Warning: File `arch/x86_64/kernel/.x8664_ksyms.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: Warning: File `arch/x86_64/kernel/../../i386/kernel/cpu/mtrr/.state.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `arch/x86_64/kernel/cpufreq/.powernow-k8.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: Warning: File `arch/x86_64/mm/.pageattr.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: Warning: File `arch/x86_64/crypto/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: Warning: File `arch/x86_64/ia32/.vsyscall-sysenter.so.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: Warning: File `kernel/.workqueue.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: Warning: File `kernel/irq/.spurious.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: Warning: File `mm/.vmscan.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: Warning: File `fs/.xattr_acl.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: Warning: File `fs/autofs/.waitq.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `fs/autofs4/.waitq.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `fs/cifs/.xattr.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `fs/debugfs/.inode.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `fs/devpts/.inode.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `fs/exportfs/.exportfs.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `fs/ext2/.xattr_user.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `fs/ext3/.xattr_user.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `fs/fat/.misc.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `fs/hugetlbfs/.inode.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `fs/isofs/.util.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `fs/jbd/.transaction.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `fs/lockd/.xdr4.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `fs/msdos/.namei.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `fs/nfs/.write.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `fs/nfs_common/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `fs/nfsd/.vfs.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `fs/nls/.nls_utf8.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `fs/ntfs/.usnjrnl.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `fs/partitions/.msdos.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `fs/proc/.task_mmu.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `fs/ramfs/.ramfs.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `fs/reiserfs/.xattr_user.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `fs/smbfs/.symlink.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `fs/sysfs/.symlink.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `fs/udf/.unicode.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `fs/vfat/.vfat.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: Warning: File `ipc/.util.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: Warning: File `security/.commoncap.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: Warning: File `crypto/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: Warning: File `block/.scsi_ioctl.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: Warning: File `drivers/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 8.8e+07 s in the future

make[2]: Warning: File `drivers/base/.transport_class.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/base/power/.shutdown.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `drivers/block/.rd.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `drivers/cdrom/.cdrom.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `drivers/char/.vt_ioctl.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/char/agp/.isoch.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/char/watchdog/.softdog.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `drivers/cpufreq/.freq_table.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `drivers/firmware/.dmi_scan.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `drivers/hwmon/.hwmon.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `drivers/i2c/.i2c-dev.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/i2c/algos/.i2c-algo-bit.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/i2c/busses/.i2c-viapro.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/i2c/chips/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `drivers/ide/.setup-pci.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/ide/arm/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/ide/legacy/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/ide/mips/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/ide/pci/.siimage.o.cmd' has modification time 8.8e+07 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `drivers/input/.mousedev.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/input/keyboard/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/input/mouse/.trackpoint.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `drivers/input/serio/.serio.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `drivers/md/.xor.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `drivers/media/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/media/common/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `drivers/mfd/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `drivers/misc/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `drivers/net/.tun.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `drivers/pci/.setup-res.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `drivers/scsi/.sd_mod.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

  LD      drivers/scsi/built-in.o

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `drivers/serial/.serial_core.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `drivers/usb/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/usb/class/.usblp.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/usb/core/.usbcore.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/usb/host/.uhci-hcd.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/usb/input/.usbhid.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/usb/mon/.usbmon.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/usb/storage/.usb.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `drivers/video/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/video/backlight/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[3]: Warning: File `drivers/video/console/.vgacon.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[3]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: Warning: File `sound/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: Warning: File `arch/x86_64/pci/.legacy.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: Warning: File `arch/x86_64/oprofile/.oprofile.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: Warning: File `net/.sysctl_net.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: Warning: File `net/802/.sysctl_net_802.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `net/core/.utils.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `net/ethernet/.eth.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `net/ipv4/.udp.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `net/netlink/.genetlink.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `net/packet/.built-in.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `net/sched/.sch_generic.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `net/sunrpc/.xprtsock.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[2]: Warning: File `net/unix/.unix.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: Warning: File `lib/.vsprintf.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: Warning: File `lib/zlib_inflate/.zlib_inflate.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: Warning: File `arch/x86_64/lib/.usercopy.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make[1]: Warning: File `arch/x86_64/boot/.vmlinux.bin.cmd' has modification time 8.8e+07 s in the future

make[2]: Warning: File `arch/x86_64/boot/compressed/.vmlinux.bin.gz.cmd' has modification time 8.8e+07 s in the future

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

Kernel: arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage is ready  (#14)

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

  Building modules, stage 2.

make[1]: Warning: File `drivers/i2c/busses/.i2c-viapro.mod.o.cmd' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

  MODPOST

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

make: Warning: File `.vmlinux.cmd' has modification time 8.8e+07 s in the future

make[1]: Warning: File `scripts/Kbuild.include' has modification time 5.5e+07 s in the future

  INSTALL drivers/char/rtc.ko

  INSTALL drivers/i2c/algos/i2c-algo-bit.ko

  INSTALL drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-nforce2.ko

  INSTALL drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-via.ko

  INSTALL drivers/i2c/busses/i2c-viapro.ko

make[1]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

if [ -r System.map -a -x /sbin/depmod ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map  2.6.17-gentoo-r8; fi

make: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

server linux # cp arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r8

```

I will try rebooting anyway...

----------

## TomWouters

There we go! It is now detecting my drive connected to the sil3114!!! That's what I call progress. I will now try connecting my other sata drives and see what gives...

----------

## TomWouters

Great, I know have sda, sdb, sdc, sdd, sde and sdf in my /dev. Thanks a lot for your help, I cannot believe I wasted all this time because the boot drive was not loaded   :Mad: 

THANK YOU VERY MUCH!

Regards,

Tom

----------

## Cyker

Glad you got it working!

One thing to check - I noticed you said you're using the CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE driver.

Really, it *should* be SATA_SIL or SATA_SIL24 (Probably the former) as the BLK_DRV driver is based on the IDE drivers, which should only really be used with PATA stuff.

But if its working as it is, you may be better off leaving it as it is!  :Wink: 

----------

## TomWouters

The sata_sil drivers are enabled as well, I just read somewhere on the web that it might work if I also enabled the IDE driver. Anyway, I did a bunch of things to get it to work, I may have to start 'cleaning up' a bit.

Greetings,

Tom

----------

## RaceTM

Tom,

Glad its working, congratulations!

As for that config error you posted, I have no clue - that is outside my comfort zone unfortunately

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## TomWouters

Everything seems to be working flawlessly right now. Now all that is left to do is some work on the case to provide additional cooling for these HDs.

Thanks to all of you guys for your help.

Cheers,

Tom

----------

## Cyker

\o/

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

